# Early 2008 white Macbook keeps asking to download and install OS X El Capitan



## Jack3375 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, i have an Early 2008 White Macbook running a customised version of Mountain Lion (Macbook only supports up to OS X Lion but i managed to custom install Mountain Lion) and every now and then i get a notification form the app store saying i can update to El Capitan the Macbook does not support it, is there anyway to stop the app store from pushing the notification.

Regards,

Jack3375


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You will need to check with whoever developed the "Hack" that allowed it to run Mountain Lion... basically the App store doesn't realize it is running on an unsupported machine because it has been hacked to run ML and is running unsupported software so unexpected behaviors are going to happen.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open the Mac App store and click on the updates button. Once it's checked and shows all the updates, right click (Or control click) on the El Capitan update and select Hide Update. It should stop bugging you about it now.


----------

